# A Mini Questionnaire Regarding Skilled Trades



## SippinCrown (Dec 1, 2014)

hey if you aren't busy and willing to give some guidance please answer some of my questions. Your insight is my knowledge!

How long do you the think the oil boom in Alberta will last?

*-answer- *

Whats the outlook on trades for Alberta? Specifically Welding/HVAC/Electrician. Will it continue to be prosperous in the coming 20 years? 

*-answer- 

* I'm currently 20 and set on picking up a trade, I live in Canada and only plan on living in Canada for the duration of my life. Work related I've learned when it comes to trades you must travel around to find the best type of work. I want to put myself in a province right now that has the best growth and job opportunity outlook so I'm not limited and can build on whatever specialization I find an interest in. (This is very similar to the previous question).

*-answer- 

* Whats the best combination for holding dual tickets? Electrician/Welding? HVAC/Electrician? 

*-answer- 

* Would you recommend a dual ticket to anybody or does it depend on the type of trade your into should you decide to pick up another ticket? Example - For HVAC, considering how big it is in terms of specializations, I've read if you'd like you can jump into Electric as a lot of HVAC is already related to it.

*-answer- 

* I've read about instrumentation but don't really know what that is, is it a type of specialization in a certain trade?

*-answer- *

*Pandoras Question* - I don't like the idea of having someone give me a list of jobs to pick from and possibly put me on the bench when work gets scarce. I'm also not going to join any unions. Would you persuade me to not think this way?

*-answer- 

* Electrician jobs especially around the GTA are scarce and I've even read articles saying theirs too many electricians out there as that's the most go to trade when a kid considers joining the trades. Would you agree? If so from a tradie himself/herself please tell me what would be the most in demand right now? 

*-answer- 

* Whats a contractor and how does one become it? Is it the shop owner? Is it comparable to a foreman on a construction site?

*-answer- 

* Whats the one thing you that stands out when a 20 year old kid comes to your shop completely green, asking to become a helper? Previous jobs? Amount of General labor jobs? Pre-app?

*-answer- 

* Note- If your browse other trade forums then you may see this post there as well, I'm trying to get word from men in all different types of fields. 

And thank you for your time.


----------

